# stall wall colors



## mistysms (Jul 15, 2012)

We have been building new stalls for our horses and we are just about done but have ran into a little problem. The back wall of every stall is old looking wood and we don't like the look of. So we thought it would be a good idea to paint it. I was thinking white and my mom was thinking we paint each stall their own color her horse yellow my horse pink and my boyfriends horse blue. Its a completely flat wall so I don't see them trying to chew on it (they have never chewed on wood before). Well i guess my question is do you think its a ok idea to paint the back walls fun colors or do you think it would bother the horses? 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't think the horses are going to mind one way or the other. You guys on the other hand may feel quite differently after they have pooped on it, smeared dirt all over it and done every other skanky thing horses manage to do to their stalls. Then when you go to scrub down those walls the paint is going to take a hit again and in no time your pretty painted walls are going to look like old barn wood, except with chipping, peeling paint.
LOL Happy thoughts! 
I have a similar issue with my barn except it is a very old rustic barn. It used to be a cattle barn 100 years ago. Anyway, I've been thinking of how to break up the old wood look myself. 
How about painting just the upper/above horse level part of the wall? You can put a trim board at the divide lines so it looks "finished." Then you might try hanging some "artwork" in each stall, again above horse level and secured well. Maybe some signs with their names or some big western stars etc. That way the people are entertained but the horses can just be horses ...in all the messy little ways that they are.


----------



## thealabamaredhead (Aug 16, 2010)

Horses can see color. When I worked at a wildlife center, they covered everything in blue to calm the animals. Bright odd colors might bother the horses. I know when riding my husband's arab around bright colored things he has to jump sideways a few feet lol. We just built a new barn and the walls are all white plastic(easy to clean). The horses were terrified for a while lol.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Camouflage...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There is always the chance the horses will ingest paint when bored. And to think, some people pay big bucks to have natural barn board.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

horses and paint do not mix well.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

I wonder if power washing them would lighten them up any?


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I personally wouldn't spead any paint on the walls as the horses can chew it and why chance any toxins in their system. Natural wood is the way to go. If you want color in the barn hang up some nice horse pictures with frames and different colored mats for a bit of color.


----------



## pinkpony555 (Jan 13, 2013)

*painting stall walls*

The stall walls at the ranch I work at, were painted long before, but when I start at one end of the 18 stall Show Barn, I begin the whole routine again. The barn uses a standard color of "Ranch Red" and a creamy yellow on the exterior fronts. It takes one day for scrapes with teeth, kicks, and the usual horse "misbehaviors" to trash what I just did. However, the Western barn of 12, and the Lesson Barn of 20 have plain wood interiors. I paint just the exterior 1x a year. I can't think of anything to do about the painted stalls. Bottom line as with all the other responses- don't paint...kinda sucks when on the barn tour, it looks trashed...ugh.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Waste of time to paint anything horses can get scraping with teeth going on. And they will.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I wouldn't paint either. Some horses are attracted by the fresh paint smell, and even if you didn't have a problem with them chewing wood before, you might after you paint. That's a habit I would hate to accidentally encourage.


----------

